# Spacesuits From NASA vs. the Movies



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2012)

NASA recently unveiled a prototype spacesuit, the Z-1, to be used by astronauts on deep-space missions. Everyone with eyeballs immediately noticed the similarity between the agency’s idea and the character of Buzz Lightyear from Pixar’s Toy Story movies.

Spacesuits have a long and varied history, both at NASA and in science fiction. While sometimes the design from one is meant to evoke a style from the other, this latest spacesuit appears to be the most blatant. Here, we take a look at several spacesuits from NASA’s pioneering manned programs and contrast them with those from sci-fi films of the same era.


*Z-1 vs. Buzz Lightyear*
NASA says their prototype spacesuits would incorporate a number of technology advances to make them easier to put on, while improving safety during spacewalks and potential surface activities. Buzz seems to have them beaten, already going to infinity and beyond.

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/12/spacesuits-nasa-movies/


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 23, 2012)

i didnt like toy stories much, even as a kid


----------



## Inceptor (Dec 24, 2012)

Some engineers decided to be cute and put in some bright green highlights?  Oh well.
The Z-1 is just the prototype, they're apparently already working on the Z-2 and Z-3.
Looks like the Constellation spec swap-able parts system.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constellation_Space_Suit


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 24, 2012)

The suit looks ugly, I wish they made ones thats not bulky and big, a more fitting one similar to this


----------



## Inceptor (Dec 24, 2012)

There are designs similar to that, they're called Mechanical Counter-pressure suits.  The problem with those is that they're skin tight, and have to have absolutely complete coverage with consistent counter-pressure over all areas of the body.
They're more manoeuvrable than traditional suits, but uh, well, if you're on a long excursion, how do you 'do your business' without making a mess?


----------

